# HOTV JAG Hobbies Returns as Sponor for GreenRun Virginia Ultra G Cup Race



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi race fans a quick report for you. GreenRun’s track photographer Aurora Cannon caught JAG Hobbies arriving at GreenRun Speedway this afternoon.










JAG Hobbies a long time sponsor of events at GreenRun Speedway is onboard for the Virginia Ultra G Cup Race. JIM has one of the best online selections of HO Cars and Parts for you racing and just plain fun needs. Check out their store here:

http://www.jaghobbies.com/

Stay tuned to HOTV for the best coverage online of the upcoming Virginia Ultra G Cup race.


----------

